# Harmony Remote Deals



## omj (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of any websites with good deals on Harmony remotes? I know amazon has had some sales in the past but they seem pretty high on there now.


----------



## StuartV (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know about websites, but I got my Harmony 676 at Sam's Club. I think they're $89 or something like that. Mine controls my HR20, TV, receiver, VCR, DVD player and DTV Tivo perfectly well. I have checked out the more expensive models and none of them do anything I would pay any extra money for.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

The 880 is going to be $150 at Best Buy on Black Friday.

If you can't wait, it's $168 at Buy.com right now.

Edit: Only $160 at Office Depot (on-line), too.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

When you factor in taxes, and not wanting to deal with the herd of Black Friday shoppers just to save $10, Buy.com is the best deal.


----------



## MIJBFAN (May 27, 2007)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=harmony+remote


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

MIJBFAN said:


> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=harmony+remote


I would rather use the DirecTV remote than buy a Harmony from Tiger Direct.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

eBay has a nice selection too.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> When you factor in taxes, and not wanting to deal with the herd of Black Friday shoppers just to save $10, Buy.com is the best deal.


Factor in gas prices too


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> I would rather use the DirecTV remote than buy a Harmony from Tiger Direct.


I agree with you on that! Can't stand TD.

But anyway, I've bought 3 686s and I got one from Buy.com, one from ZipZoomFly.com and my last from Sam's Club when they started selling them. All were cheaper at the time with Sam's being the cheapest.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I recently picked up a refurbished 880 at Amazon for $99. I just checked and they are at $139. So it pays to check often there.


----------



## dlocks (Sep 24, 2007)

Check the Dell website. They occasionally have the 880 on sale. Within the last 3 months I have gotten 2 from them, one for $119 & the other for $125 with free shipping.
Good luck


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got an add in the mail on Thursday that Ultimate Electronics will have the 880 on sale for $150 tomorrrow (Sunday, 11/18) evening only.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

paying over $100 just for a remote? You guys need to find a charity instead of wasting money on a remote. 

Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money.. my original D* remote is great and I can get a replacement at wal steins for like $15. Before I spend this kind of money I would get up and change the channel my self.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bjlc said:


> paying over $100 just for a remote? You guys need to find a charity instead of wasting money on a remote.
> 
> Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money.. my original D* remote is great and I can get a replacement at wal steins for like $15. Before I spend this kind of money I would get up and change the channel my self.


If you have a home entertainment system with a TV, 6 DVRS, an HD DVD player, a VCR, and an AV Receiver, having a universal remote that will quickly turn on the desired devices, change the inputs on the both the TV and the AV Receiver, and automate the home theater is not a waste of money. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> If you have a home entertainment system with a TV, 6 DVRS, an HD DVD player, a VCR, and an AV Receiver, having a universal remote that will quickly turn on the desired devices, change the inputs on the both the TV and the AV Receiver, and automate the home theater is not a waste of money. It's a thing of beauty.


Yes it is!!! I used to think spending over a $100 for a remote was crazy too, but then I got my Harmony remote and it really is worth it to have everything automated with one touch of a button. Also the spouse doesn't have to ask me what mode to put something in to be able to have the home theater system all work together.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bjlc said:


> Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money..


You wouldn't say that if you had one. I have never seen someone use a Harmony remote and not be impressed with it.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> If you have a home entertainment system with a TV, 6 DVRS, an HD DVD player, a VCR, and an AV Receiver, having a universal remote that will quickly turn on the desired devices, change the inputs on the both the TV and the AV Receiver, and automate the home theater is not a waste of money. It's a thing of beauty.


i agree 100% ,made my life easier.even my 6 yr old can do or watch anything without help


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Amazon was selling several for $49 last summer. Good thing I stocked up


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

bjlc said:


> paying over $100 just for a remote? You guys need to find a charity instead of wasting money on a remote.
> 
> Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money.. my original D* remote is great and I can get a replacement at wal steins for like $15. Before I spend this kind of money I would get up and change the channel my self.


Have you ever used one? They're worth every penny, especially if you have a full-ish home theater rig with multiple components. The ability to just hit an activity button versus doing it manually across multiple remotes to do one thing with your system is wonderful to say the least. You hit an activity, which turns the correct components on, sets them to their appropriate inputs, and the remote is also configured to work as a part of the whole system itself, not just what unit it's set to that moment. My wife loves ours because she can just use the one remote easily and not worry about having to juggle 3-4 remotes depending on what she wants to do, and everything works properly. You can customize the heck out of the Harmony's as well down to what buttons do/control what. Exceptional learning if Logitech doesn't have the particular button in their database is also a huge plus. (end rant):grin:

As far as I've seen, you can generally find an 880 for around $150. I got mine at the end of last month on Amazon for $147.86 shipped (currently $156.86). It succeeded my Harmony 670 which is now in the bedroom (an exceptional remote as well that Amazon currently has for $115).


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I have had surround sound for over 15 years. and I have two remotes. my original D* remote and the remote from the Pioneer receiver. and Neither of them cost me anything extra. ZERO. 

spending a $100 on a remote is insane. all to say that "its one remote" come on. and justifying spending up to $150 for a remote is ridicules. you can buy a TV DVR for that price. and it comes with a remote. Or $150 is what I paid for my first car. and I have sold cars for this price. in fact just two weeks ago, I sold two of them. 

again, if you don't know what to spend your money on, by spending in upwards of $150 for a remote, you have too much money or very poor priorities. 

this is a very poor way to spend this type of money, when there are so many other, much cheaper, replacements. 

thats the truth.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bjlc said:


> I have had surround sound for over 15 years. and I have two remotes. my original D* remote and the remote from the Pioneer receiver. and Neither of them cost me anything extra. ZERO.


Congratulations. You got what you paid for. Those of us who purchased Harmony remotes have also gotten what we paid for.

I won't comment on the individual points you raise in the rest of your post, but it should go without saying that the value one places on an object is personal and it is up to each individual to determine what he or she can afford. The fact you don't find Harmony remotes worthwhile is your issue, not ours.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to think that spending $100 or more on a remote was insane, too. But then suddenly I found myself having to juggle 8 remotes and it drove me insane. Just too much thinking when all you wanted to do was veg out in front of the tube. I got the Harmony 670 about 2 weeks ago, and though the initial setup was a pain, I now love it. Harmony, it is! It helps that I only paid $47 for mine using $50 in Amazon gift certificates from my rewards card.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 14, 2006)

I shudder to think of what I would have to do to watch tv in my current setup without a smart remote. I would have a hard time remembering even what was on what input. Just to make this list I had to look through my setup.

HR20 #1:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to HDMI
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Video 5
Set the HDMI switch to input 1

HR20 #2:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to HDMI
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Video 3
Set the HDMI switch to input 2

DTiVo 1:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to Video 3
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Video 1

DTiVo 2:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to Video 3
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Video 2

Standalone TiVo:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to Video 3
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to CD

Xbox 360:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to Video 5
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Phono
Set the component video switch to input 1
Turn on the Xbox

PS3:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to HDMI
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Video 4
Set the HDMI switch to input 3
Turn on the PS3

Toshiba HD-A1:
Turn on the tv
Set the tv input to HDMI
Turn on the A/V receiver
Set the A/V receiver input to Video 4
Set the HDMI switch to input 4
Turn on the HDDVD player

At a bare minimum I would need 6 remotes to control all of this:

A/V receiver remote
HR20 remote (2 HR20s and HDDVD, possibly TV if it could switch inputs)
2 tivo remotes (for 3 tivos total)
HDMI switch remote
Component switch remote


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Stop, it's painful just reading your post.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bjlc said:


> this is a very poor way to spend this type of money


Who the hell are you to judge what we choose to spend our money on? Don't sit here and whine just because you're jealous. No one is going to pick on you because you're too poor to afford a $150 remote, so don't come in here and give us crap because we chose to purchase one.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

My 91 year old mother was able to watch a DVD by herself for the first time ever not too long ago. She couldn't remember what to do to change the input before, so just didn't bother. My sisters and I bought her a Harmony remote for her 91st birthday, and she can now watch DVDs and video tapes when no one is there. If something goes wrong, she knows to push the help button and it fixes everything for her. She doesn't have to call one of us and wait for us to get there. It makes her more independent, and that is very important to her. She loves her remote.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I bought my 880 at Amazon in September for $133.75. Prior to the upcoming Black Friday sales, I have seen the same remote priced over $200 at CC and BB.

I went through the same debate whether to spend that kind of money on a remote control. We just added to our theater room (or as I like to call it, "The Lair") with a new Plasma which has picture-in-picture and a new DVD player (still not interested in HD or BluRay at this point). When we had everything hooked up, it was going to take 5 remote controls to operate all of the items we have in "The Lair" and it was becoming cumbersome to do so. So, I did my research, and got what I thought was a good deal on the 880. Once I set that up and showed it to my wife, she said, this makes it so much easier for me to watch TV here. To me, it was well worth the cost.

We are planning to get this same remote for my in-laws for Christmas for their theater systems.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Who the hell are you to judge what we choose to spend our money on? Don't sit here and whine just because you're jealous. No one is going to pick on you because you're too poor to afford a $150 remote, so don't come in here and give us crap because we chose to purchase one.


I agree. I always find it funny how some people can only see their own point of view. We chose to spend our money on what is important to us. If he thinks $100+ for a reomote is too high, then he won't spend it. Me, I have 2 Harmony 880's. If he doesn't possess the intellectual capability to understand that opinions vary and that people value different things, he is the one who suffers. Frankly, his criticism couldn't mean less to me.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

I bought my 880 new for $99 from Dell awhile back. They have them at that price every now and then. I really like it. It beats anything I have used in the past. I like only needing to press one button to go from watching TV to watching a DVD or whatever. To the person that said it was a waste of money... I guess it is to people that don't have a lot but luckily it is not that big of a deal to me and is definitely worth the convenience.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Most Sears stores have the XBox 360 Harmony on clearance sale for $59, some have it for $36. You can program it just like any other Harmony remote, it's not limited to the XBox.

Otherwise, check Amazon from time to time. They sometimes have refurbished 880's for $99 (carries same warranty as new).

eBay always have crap prices when I check, often as high as retail, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

MizzouTiger said:


> Just got an add in the mail on Thursday that Ultimate Electronics will have the 880 on sale for $150 tomorrrow (Sunday, 11/18) evening only.


It's sunday 11/18 8:20pm est and this is 199 not 150 at ultimate have been ckecking every now and then since last night when i read this.been 199 since then


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a Harmony too, and use it to only switch inputs and control my 2 Sony HD-DVR's, DVD player and A/V receiver. Otherwise I use the original remote that came with the HR20 only because its set to RF mode.

Now if only Harmony came out with an RF remote that was compatible with the HR20's RF mode.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Now if only Harmony came out with an RF remote that was compatible with the HR20's RF mode.


I thought the 890 did RF.....I could be wrong though. It might just be the same as if bought the RF extender for any Harmony.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

If anyone's interested, Amazon has the 1000 right now for $299, regularly $499.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

fl panthers said:


> It's sunday 11/18 8:20pm est and this is 199 not 150 at ultimate have been ckecking every now and then since last night when i read this.been 199 since then


Well, all I can say is that I am looking at the add I received right now and it shows the 880 for 149.99 from 3:00 pm - 9:00 pm, Sunday, November 18th only. I don't know if their website is going to reflect this price or not - I would suspect not since it is a very limited time sale.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

narcolept said:


> If anyone's interested, Amazon has the 1000 right now for $299, regularly $499.


If I had remote lighting controls, or a remote controlled climate control in addition to the home theater, then perhaps I'd jump on that. Sadly enough, I do not, nor could I shell out that much for that (rather large) beauty.  Great deal nonetheless.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

davring said:


> Factor in gas prices too


Christ! That puts the cost of the Harmony 880 at over $300 then! :eek2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

bjlc said:


> paying over $100 just for a remote? You guys need to find a charity instead of wasting money on a remote.
> 
> Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money.. my original D* remote is great and I can get a replacement at wal steins for like $15. Before I spend this kind of money I would get up and change the channel my self.


Son, that's what I thought--until I decided to take the plunge and get an 880 from Amazon for $126. It is without a doubt the best investment in electronics I have ever made. One truly does not understand this until one actually uses this.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

bjlc said:


> I have had surround sound for over 15 years. and I have two remotes. my original D* remote and the remote from the Pioneer receiver. and Neither of them cost me anything extra. ZERO.
> 
> spending a $100 on a remote is insane. all to say that "its one remote" come on. and justifying spending up to $150 for a remote is ridicules. you can buy a TV DVR for that price. and it comes with a remote. Or $150 is what I paid for my first car. and I have sold cars for this price. in fact just two weeks ago, I sold two of them.
> 
> ...


_(In my South Park's Kenny's mom voice)_: "Kenny, is that you? Is that you, Kenny?"

You obviously have no clue what a Harmony 880 can truly do. It blows away anything you do with your TWO remotes.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> I thought the 890 did RF.....I could be wrong though. It might just be the same as if bought the RF extender for any Harmony.


The 890 does RF from the remote to an IR converter. You have to stick little IR transmitters onto all of your equipment.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bjlc said:


> I have had surround sound for over 15 years. and I have two remotes. my original D* remote and the remote from the Pioneer receiver. and Neither of them cost me anything extra. ZERO.
> 
> spending a $100 on a remote is insane. all to say that "its one remote" come on. and justifying spending up to $150 for a remote is ridicules. you can buy a TV DVR for that price. and it comes with a remote. Or $150 is what I paid for my first car. and I have sold cars for this price. in fact just two weeks ago, I sold two of them.
> 
> ...


I'm usually not one to pile on, but this is ridiculous.

We have a Harmony 676 (used to have the 880, but didn't really care for it) in the living room operating 2 D*Tivo's, big screen TV, DVD player, VCR and Receiver. Not only is it the only remote we need out, but it's also much easier for my wife and visitors to use. Not to mention the fact that my 5 year old son can now use it too. I'd like to see you operate 6 components any easier.

We also have a Sony A3000 Commander in the HT (would rather have another Harmony, but don't feel like replacing the Commander that I've had for many years). I think I paid $200 and change for it about 5 years ago. It controls the Projector, Receiver, DVD changer, HD DVD player, HR20, VCR and HDMI switcher. Up until 2 weeks ago when I decided to set the Sony up I had 7 remotes lined up on the arm of my chair. I was the only one in the house that could watch anything in there. Now at least my wife can watch a movie or TV without me.

When you spend $25,000 + on audio/visual gear, a couple hundred for a remote that makes everyones life easier is a no-brainer.

I can guarantee you that these remotes will last longer than that $150 car you unloaded on someone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I just bought my second harmony, a 550 for the bedroom, at Amazon. It was about $100.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

I have 2 880's and like them very much. Once you get to understand the programing they can do just about anything in a system. Like most things there is a learning curve. Go to "Pricegraber.com" for the best current prices. Right now there seems to be high demand for the 880 so the prices have been on the rise.


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just have one question. How does well does the 880 work with the HR20 and specifically how does it support the color buttons that are on the normal D* remote?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I map soft buttons called "red" "green" "yellow" and "blue". It works very well with the HR20. Very satisfied.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I map soft buttons called "red" "green" "yellow" and "blue". It works very well with the HR20. Very satisfied.


Same here. It works quite well.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I map soft buttons called "red" "green" "yellow" and "blue". It works very well with the HR20. Very satisfied.


I was just going to ask about that...I am thinking about buiyng one of these. Does it work with Xbox 360/PS3? Can I use it with my HTPC with the proper IR Receiver? Can it cook my breakfast and lunch  ? Will it feed my cat :hurah: ?


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

turbo_oasis said:


> I was just going to ask about that...I am thinking about buiyng one of these. Does it work with Xbox 360/PS3? Can I use it with my HTPC with the proper IR Receiver? Can it cook my breakfast and lunch  ? Will it feed my cat :hurah: ?


+1 to the mapping of Softbuttons I have mine set the same way. It does work with the Xbox 360 but if I understand it right the PS3 has a Bluetooth remote so no universal remote will work with it. Pretty much anything else if it has an IR Receiver you can control it with the 880, even if you can't download the device online you can program it if you have the original report.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Logitech makes a Harmony specifically for the XBox which already has the color buttons and is color-coordinated with XBox360... and from what I understand controls DIRECTV receivers quite well.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Logitech makes a Harmony specifically for the XBox which already has the color buttons and is color-coordinated with XBox360... and from what I understand controls DIRECTV receivers quite well.


Yep I have that remote just for my D* box. (I do not have an Xbox).


----------



## Danno2 (Sep 28, 2007)

bjlc said:


> I have had surround sound for over 15 years. and I have two remotes. my original D* remote and the remote from the Pioneer receiver. and Neither of them cost me anything extra. ZERO.
> 
> spending a $100 on a remote is insane. all to say that "its one remote" come on. and justifying spending up to $150 for a remote is ridicules. you can buy a TV DVR for that price. and it comes with a remote. Or $150 is what I paid for my first car. and I have sold cars for this price. in fact just two weeks ago, I sold two of them.
> 
> ...


You don't have a home theater. You have a TV and Satellite receiver.

Try doing what you do when you have 7 or 8 components. (DVD, Blu-Ray, CD Player, Video Scaler/input switcher, TV, receiver, Power AMP, etc.

Insulting people because they have more devices and a nicer setup than you is ridiculous.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I map soft buttons called "red" "green" "yellow" and "blue". It works very well with the HR20. Very satisfied.


Yup.

Or, you can get an 885 from the UK, which has the colored hard buttons, where the useless (TiVo) up/down keys are on the 880.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

If anyone here is a member Amazon.com Prime they can get the Harmony 880 for $160.85 with one-day shipping (3.99 included). if you order in the next 2 hours. If I wait til BF and do the best buy sale, it will be $161.05. Sure $.20 ain't much but at least I can have it tomorrow.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry but, yes I have a home theater . I have a Pioneer receiver with 5 channel surround sound. no, I don't have a tivo, I have a vcr and a DVD player. what I have was state of the art in its time.. But I have true surround sound. and have had it for years. what I don't have is an HD tv, or a dvr. But in the truest sense, I don't understand what you can do with them? Yes you can record, but once your hard drive is full, are you copying to a Dvd? from what I understand, you are just dumping copied material. 

I dont need to copy, I have east and west coast feeds. Miss it at 7, see it at 10. 


but again, this is an insane amount of money for a remote. Gees.. spend $15 bucks and give the rest of that money to the Salvation Army so that some struggling family can have thanksgiving. or can have some new clothes for Christmas. 

when is it too much? I mean really, how can you justify the extreme dollar amounts for the limited amount of extra utils of difference that you get. 

A 32 inch color stereo tv is now less the $300 or in that price range. How much more can you get if you multiple this by ten? Is it just to DIE FOR..? and if it is, isn't that putting too much emphasis on just tv? 

really.. there has to be a high and a low and then absurd don't you think? 

and for me $150 or more for a remote, is more then absurd.


----------



## rmsuriani (Oct 1, 2007)

I got the 688 from www.newegg.com for $99.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

bjlc said:


> sorry but, yes I have a home theater . I have a Pioneer receiver with 5 channel surround sound. no, I don't have a tivo, I have a vcr and a DVD player. what I have was state of the art in its time.. But I have true surround sound. and have had it for years. what I don't have is an HD tv, or a dvr. But in the truest sense, I don't understand what you can do with them? Yes you can record, but once your hard drive is full, are you copying to a Dvd? from what I understand, you are just dumping copied material.
> 
> I dont need to copy, I have east and west coast feeds. Miss it at 7, see it at 10.
> 
> ...


Absurd in your mind, it seems, but not in the minds of everyone else here. The Harmony 880, like any other tangible good, is worth whatever someone's willing to pay for it. I paid $126, which I originally thought, misguidedly like you do now, was "absurd," until I began to program it and work with it. It very quickly became something I CAN'T live without. Period.

To me, not having to shuffle among 6 to 8 remotes to do something is worth $126 or more, especially because I'd have to be doing all that remote juggling all the time, and time to me is a priceless commodity.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Absurd in your mind, it seems, but not in the minds of everyone else here. The Harmony 880, like any other tangible good, is worth whatever someone's willing to pay for it. I paid $126, which I originally thought, misguidedly like you do now, was "absurd," until I began to program it and work with it. It very quickly became something I CAN'T live without. Period.
> 
> To me, not having to shuffle among 6 to 8 remotes to do something is worth $126 or more, especially because I'd have to be doing all that remote juggling all the time, and time to me is a priceless commodity.


I'll agree with that completely. What I'll also throw in also is that seriously, at this point in time, $100-$150 for an electronics item that does as much, has the level of quality, and is a good solid working unit isn't that much to pay. $100 really isn't worth all that much in the grand scheme of things anymore. Heck, most of us throw a good $50 just into our gas tanks every week, let alone what other utilities and necessities we need.

Another point, any of us who may have a really good (or in my case, slightly decent :grin: ) setup could, in all rights, just buy a $30 DVD player to hook up to our HD sets and get by alright. I can't really say that most would though, and would more than likely opt for something along the lines of a higher end progressive player, an upconverting one, or even an HD-DVD/Blu-Ray player (anywhere from $80-$700 in those choices). Same goes for universal remotes. I've gone through a couple $15-$20 universal remotes that I couldn't really use. I'd end up just using the original remotes because half of my components wouldn't work quite right with them, if they were even supported at all (ie: my Oppo DVD Player).

I guess what I'm trying to say (and I'm sure most already understood this and agree anyway) is most people usually live within their own means. What seems astronomical to some isn't that big of a deal to others. Another thing I've learned over time as well is that you do indeed get what you pay for. Now, rather than go out and get something that just looks good (and maybe have to replace it later because it's junk or didn't last), I'll research and spend the extra money just so that I don't have to spend more down the road to replace it.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

bjlc said:


> paying over $100 just for a remote? You guys need to find a charity instead of wasting money on a remote.
> 
> Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money.. my original D* remote is great and I can get a replacement at wal steins for like $15. Before I spend this kind of money I would get up and change the channel my self.


You OBVIOUSLY don't have a wife that says, "But I just want to watch TV"!

I have 3 Harmony 686s and all work great (and didn't cost more that $85 each), are programmable/upgradeable for future equipment.

My spouse can hit the "Watch TV" button and the receiver turns on, switches to the correct input, the STB powers up, the TV comes on and switches to the correct input, and she's watching TV. The same can be said for, "Watch DVD" and "Play Gaming Device"! When you have STBs, VCRs, Game devices, Recorders, Receivers, etc., all needing their own settings and inputs - it's a great thing to have a Harmony!!!



> Originally Posted by Stuart Sweet View Post
> I map soft buttons called "red" "green" "yellow" and "blue". It works very well with the HR20. Very satisfied.


Yep, me as well!

Plus. We're used to the SA8300HD so I can map the HR20s buttons to the same ones we used for the 8300 and it's a no-brainer to use!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's how I handled the color keys on my TC30 ... custom wallpaper with RGBY background!

Works perfectly for the HR20s!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bjlc said:


> sorry but, yes I have a home theater . I have a Pioneer receiver with 5 channel surround sound. no, I don't have a tivo, I have a vcr and a DVD player. what I have was state of the art in its time.. But I have true surround sound. and have had it for years. what I don't have is an HD tv, or a dvr. But in the truest sense, I don't understand what you can do with them? Yes you can record, but once your hard drive is full, are you copying to a Dvd? from what I understand, you are just dumping copied material.
> 
> I dont need to copy, I have east and west coast feeds. Miss it at 7, see it at 10.
> 
> ...


It must *kill* you when you see people walk into Starbucks for a latte. :lol:


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Here's how I handled the color keys on my TC30 ... custom wallpaper with RGBY background!
> 
> Works perfectly for the HR20s!


Excellent. I think I may have to copy that idea. :hurah:


----------



## Binary (Nov 26, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Logitech makes a Harmony specifically for the XBox which already has the color buttons and is color-coordinated with XBox360... and from what I understand controls DIRECTV receivers quite well.





DCSholtis said:


> Yep I have that remote just for my D* box. (I do not have an Xbox).


It sure does. I not only bought it for the 360, but it's uber sleek aswell.










Always gets complimented.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This may work for other Harmony models that have 8 soft keys, so for anyone interested, here's the BMP I'm using for wallpaper on my TC 30.

Dimensions: 128 x 160. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Binary said:


> It sure does. I not only bought it for the 360, but it's uber sleek aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As others have mentioned, the great thing about the XBOX360, the 525, the 550, and the TC30 is that the "DVR Keys" are perfectly balanced at the top center of the remote, and the navigation keys are perfectly balanced at the bottom center of the remote. It's very easy to move those thumbs around and find the right keys, even in the dark!


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> This may work for other Harmony models that have 8 soft keys, so for anyone interested, here's the BMP I'm using for wallpaper on my TC 30.
> 
> Dimensions: 128 x 160.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for making it that much easier for me! :goodjob: I'll have to try that tomorrow on my 880.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bjlc said:


> what I have was state of the art in its time..


So was that $150 car you just sold. Times change.

$150 - $200 for a remote is nothing in my opinion. It's less than 1% of the cost of my equipment. It's 1 or 2 hands of black jack when I go to Vegas. It's the cost of one night out with my wife. It's 1 pair of shoes. It's nothing.

Now, after reading your posts I can see how it might be considered too much for you. It seems like it would be more like 50% of the cost of your current system. I don't think I would spend that much on a remote either.

That would be like me spending $55,000 on an all gold remote


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought for sure you already had those solid gold remotes in every room, spartanstew. Guess I had you pegged wrong.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Here's how I handled the color keys on my TC30 ... custom wallpaper with RGBY background!
> 
> Works perfectly for the HR20s!


I considered doing that but didn't want the multiple colors for every screen. That would be a cool upgrade, being able to assign a different background for every screen.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I considered doing that but didn't want the multiple colors for every screen. That would be a cool upgrade, being able to assign a different background for every screen.


I've thought about that many times....

If not different screens, at least let us have different backgrounds for different activities. 

It really does work great, though, even on other activities and on different screens for my HR20 activities, because your mind starts to associate the actions with the colors, even if the action has NOTHING to do with colors on the other activities! Also, because I have the color keys in the center four soft-keys, it's "faster" finding the non-color keys. (It doesn't make sense as I type this, but believe me, it works for me!)


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I had trouble spending 160 (with shipping) on my new Harmony 880...YES I BOUGHT IT...i am such a sheep. There is no way I would spend 500 on an Harmony 1000 and no way in *beep* that I would spend 55K on a remote, along with a 25K desert or 1M on a laptop. It must be nice to have money to burn. 

Heck I remember doing a Casino Mgmt System software install at Caesars watching some idiot bet 125K per hand of blackjack and splitting 10's...I wish I had that mo-ron's money.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

Take a look at this. $107.99 for the Harmony 880 at Dell.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

To bjlc:
I'm not one to play the handicap card, but I will for the 880 lol. My range of motion in my arms is limited, so having 1 controller sitting here in reach is A LOT better than having 5 remotes lined up. The $200 I spent for my remote helped me greatly.


----------



## demonstimpy (Jul 29, 2004)

Good job! Just ordered. Nice.



ccsoftball7 said:


> Take a look at this. $107.99 for the Harmony 880 at Dell.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes but then you have to let Dell know where you live


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

ccsoftball7 said:


> Take a look at this. $107.99 for the Harmony 880 at Dell.


Why does it show $119.99 for me? 

Still a good deal, though. Maybe I'll buy two and donate the other to the Salvation Army.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

never mind.. deal went dead.. up to $119 now

http://slickdeals.net/?permadeal=10748#direct_deal_10748

this has the link to the $108 dell deal


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I would have saved 14.00 if I'd have bought it at dell with the next day shipping and tax....oh well!!!


----------



## StuartV (Oct 9, 2007)

What is it about the 880 that makes it worth the extra money compared to $89 for a 686?

Is it just that it's rechargeable? That's a negative to me. I'd rather replace some AAs every 6 months than have to have a charging cradle and power cord run to somewhere next to where I sit - much less remember to put the remote in it, instead of just leaving it wherever I happen to leave it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

More customizable, color screen, more soft buttons on each screen. The nice thing is that Harmony has a full line of remotes so you can decide what's best for you.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

StuartV said:


> What is it about the 880 that makes it worth the extra money compared to $89 for a 686?
> 
> Is it just that it's rechargeable? That's a negative to me. I'd rather replace some AAs every 6 months than have to have a charging cradle and power cord run to somewhere next to where I sit - much less remember to put the remote in it, instead of just leaving it wherever I happen to leave it.


I was changing the AAA's in my 670 every 1-2 months. To me, having to put the 880 on the charger 1 night a week isn't that big of a deal. There's a battery level indicator on the top right of the 880's display, so it's not a guessing game as to how much charge is left. I have the cradle sitting up on my entertainment center and toss the remote on before bed when the battery indicator goes into the red. The lithium battery pack makes the unit a bit lighter than my 670 with its AAA's (which I like).

The color screen's resolution, 8 soft keys (vs. 6 on the 670), and the motion activated backlighting are the benefits I like most of the 880. :grin: Otherwise, it does pretty much control the same way any other Harmony would.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I received my 880 today from the UPS man @ 1 PM Pacific, and oh boy I love it already. I know that there are other features that I have not found, but I have only had it in my hands for like 4 hours or so. The features are absolutely wonderful. This is the best remote I have ever owned.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad you liked it. It's almost better than sex.

Well...almost.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

Dell has the 880 on sale for $119... *Happy Shopping... *


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spamstew said:


> Dell has the 880 on sale for $119... *Happy Shopping... *


Welcome to posts #71, #73, #74, #75 and #76.


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

For those so inclined - Amazon has the Harmony 1000 for $298.25
link


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

StuartV said:


> I don't know about websites, but I got my Harmony 676 at Sam's Club. I think they're $89 or something like that.


I paid $50 for the 676 last summer through Amazon on a one day deal. I've yet to see it anywhere near that cheap since. I wish I would have bought 2...


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

BK EH said:


> Yup.
> 
> Or, you can get an 885 from the UK, which has the colored hard buttons, where the useless (TiVo) up/down keys are on the 880.


I'd love to get one of those. Oddly enough, the Logitech website, they show the 885 as having the same up/down keys that the 880 has. I wonder if it originally had the up/down buttons, only to be replaced by the red/green/yellow/blue buttons.

I'm starting to have problems with one of my 880's and am thinking about getting a new one. However, I'd hate to buy a new one and then find that Harmony updated the 880 (or created a new US model with red/green/yellow/blue buttons.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

I bought the Harmony 550 for $79.99 shipped from Amazon.com recently. I know most of you have the 880 here but I hope I'll still be able to setup D*'s remote color buttons as well.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ruffneckc said:


> I hope I'll still be able to setup D*'s remote color buttons as well.


Why wouldn't you?


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

Does the Harmony 880 have an equivalent button for the "active" stations?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

coota said:


> Does the Harmony 880 have an equivalent button for the "active" stations?


You'll have to make it a soft button on the LCD. Alternatively, you can assign it to any hard button you wish. You could very easily set it up so that the Record button took you to Active, for example. That's how flexible Harmony is.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Coota, Jeremy's correct. So the answer to your question is "Yes, sort of." While there's no default button listed as "active," you assign the "active" command to any button you wish, or assign it to one of the buttons in the LCD display.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ruffneckc said:


> I bought the Harmony 550 for $79.99 shipped from Amazon.com recently. I know most of you have the 880 here but I hope I'll still be able to setup D*'s remote color buttons as well.


Jeremy's answer to someone else about the Active button could have just as easily answered your question about the color buttons - just set them up as soft buttons on the LCD.



Jeremy W said:


> You'll have to make it a soft button on the LCD. Alternatively, you can assign it to any hard button you wish. You could very easily set it up so that the Record button took you to Active, for example. That's how flexible Harmony is.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the response guys. I'm loving this forum.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Coota, Jeremy's correct. So the answer to your question is "Yes, sort of." While there's no default button listed as "active," you assign the "active" command to any button you wish, or assign it to one of the buttons in the LCD display.


The "Actve" Button is on the devices button, PVR device soft buttons. You can map it to you nifty programmable buttons.

I really love this thing (Harmony 880), it should be put in the TV hall of fame and the r&d guy who came up with the idea should have a freakin' holiday named after he/she. I just got it to work with my HTPC, HR20-700, Sammy LN-S2341D. The only think it does not do is make meals and quiet the wife.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't think there's any device that will quiet the wife.

Well, except maybe the gun.

But that's a whole other story.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> I'd love to get one of those. Oddly enough, the Logitech website, they show the 885 as having the same up/down keys that the 880 has. I wonder if it originally had the up/down buttons, only to be replaced by the red/green/yellow/blue buttons.
> 
> I'm starting to have problems with one of my 880's and am thinking about getting a new one. However, I'd hate to buy a new one and then find that Harmony updated the 880 (or created a new US model with red/green/yellow/blue buttons.


The 885 has always had those 4 hard buttons. For some reason, there are a lot of pics on the web showing the 880 in place of it.

RGBY buttons have been a standard in TV remotes in Europe for a long time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just curious, what do most of you do on the 880 to replicate the color buttons if they are not on the remote? Do you guys create soft buttons on the LCD or reprogram hard buttons?

BTW, was looking at Dell.com and came upon this link. I'm not so sure that they anticipated the customer seeing this page:

Dell Harmony Remote Programming Upsell

I would think that this page was made for a sales rep when someone is purchasing the Harmony remote via telephone.

- Merg


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Just curious, what do most of you do on the 880 to replicate the color buttons if they are not on the remote? Do you guys create soft buttons on the LCD or reprogram hard buttons?


I used the soft buttons on the remote for the color buttons. I even created a 1-button command to get to the "To Do List" and assigned that to a soft button as well. I love this remote. Just ordered a 2nd one from Dell this past weekend since they had it on sale for $119.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

anyone know of any good deals on the 890?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

rjf said:


> anyone know of any good deals on the 890?


Amazon currently lists for $284.99 w/free saver shipping. That's the lowest I've seen from a site that's reputable. You could always try ebay or something along those lines, but I wouldn't recommend it. :nono2:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Just curious, what do most of you do on the 880 to replicate the color buttons if they are not on the remote? Do you guys create soft buttons on the LCD or reprogram hard buttons?


See Post #59 earlier in this thread for how I handle this ...



---

By the way, my 880 from Dell just arrived today, and I'm waiting for it to charge before programming it. I'm going to replicate the functionality of my TC30 on it and see which I like better ... After just comparing the screens, I already like the 880 better: it looks sharper than the TC30. The big test will be doing trick-play commands ...


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, all this remote talk has got me salivating for a harmony remote. I would like to control a R-15 in another room. I have 3 RC24s throughout the house that control it wonderfully, via RF. My only experience with an IR extender has been poor (the cheap Radio Shack variety). Is anybody having good sucess at controlling a R-15 with a harmony/extender combination?


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

Pinion413 said:


> Amazon currently lists for $284.99 w/free saver shipping. That's the lowest I've seen from a site that's reputable. You could always try ebay or something along those lines, but I wouldn't recommend it. :nono2:


i guess that's around the best i'll find. i know 6months ago, they had it for 230. guess it's gone up significantly now. wish i got it cheaper when i could.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

ok, i took the plunge. i had a $200 gift cert, so this indulgence was now or never.

*Harmony 1000 $75 rebate* when purchased at Amazon with RF extender. (Currently $299 & $89) Must be purchased on the same receipt. Valid though 12/17/07

heard there should be a major software update in Jan 08. that plus this deal and i couldn't resist. hope i like it


----------



## Munkey (Feb 26, 2007)

bjlc said:


> paying over $100 just for a remote? You guys need to find a charity instead of wasting money on a remote.
> 
> Come on.. lets be serious. what a waste of money.. my original D* remote is great and I can get a replacement at wal steins for like $15. Before I spend this kind of money I would get up and change the channel my self.


You obviously do not have a wife that has no understanding of how to put the tv on the different inputs to use the different components of your home theater.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

Munkey said:


> You obviously do not have a wife that has no understanding of how to put the tv on the different inputs to use the different components of your home theater.


HA! My wife has no understanding and she still won't let me get a new harmony remote.. (got an old one but missing too many keys (doesn't have ticks keys and way too many keys needed to make them all soft keys) for me to use as my primary DTV remote).

She just insists that I do it for her.

She calls me her Harmony. She presses my buttons and I do the work.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Just chiming in for no good reason:

We bought three Harmony 676s, through various deals...first one on sale at buy.com and the other through eBay at good prices.
Our original one failed just a few months after the warranty expired.
I'm very pleased and grateful that the company replaced it free of charge anyway. They replaced it with a 670, which is adequate, but feels cheap and flimsy compared to the 676. Not sure why the A and B buttons went away, either. But I'm still a satisfied customer.


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

shoeheel said:


> Wow, all this remote talk has got me salivating for a harmony remote. I would like to control a R-15 in another room. I have 3 RC24s throughout the house that control it wonderfully, via RF. My only experience with an IR extender has been poor (the cheap Radio Shack variety). Is anybody having good sucess at controlling a R-15 with a harmony/extender combination?


yes. I have 2 Harmony 880s and really really want a 3d...missed the Dell deal. I have a ChannelPlus 3025 SD distribution amplifier that distributes my 2 SD Directivos and my HR20 to 10 tvs (ok, I cheat a bit with the 5 outputs). The 3025 also has IR repeater/emitter capability which I have expanded into in 5 locations. All of my satellite equipment is remotely located.

THe system works flawlessly! With the addition of the HR20, I placed it near one of my tvs - it's the only visible directv receiver I have, but even though it is 65 feet away from the 3025, I connected it to the grid as well by splicing into the unused wires on a phone line...then broke it out at the demark which is convenently where the rest of my telecom equipment is...

so, I can control all of my DTV boxes from anywhere (almost). The IR receivers cost about $30, the emitters are cheap and the 3025 is around $150, I think. HD poses distribution hurdles and I am looking at HD over CAT5 as an alternative...


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

rjf said:


> ok, i took the plunge. i had a $200 gift cert, so this indulgence was now or never.
> 
> *Harmony 1000 $75 rebate* when purchased at Amazon with RF extender. (Currently $299 & $89) Must be purchased on the same receipt. Valid though 12/17/07
> 
> heard there should be a major software update in Jan 08. that plus this deal and i couldn't resist. hope i like it


I bought the Harmony 1000 at amazon for 299 i look everywhere locally and it was 499 I think I got a great deal and it work great it was the last part of my home theater.Ithink you will like it.you can program a custome button to do many commands with one press of a button.like when directv changed the yellow to do list button.It take's six button presses on the directv remote for the to do list.with harmony only one button press.the screen is easy to see and use.


----------



## omj (Jun 28, 2007)

I managed to swipe a harmony xbox 360 remote off ebay for 60 including shipping. Best deal I have found.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

880 deal on amazon $129

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-Advanced-Universal-Control/dp/B00093IIRA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1197396581&sr=8-1


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

Speaking of the harmony 880 I have one currently Love it) if I buy another one for the bedroom do I setup a new account number and list the equipment or can I use the same account and just name the second harmony Remote 2?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

rlgold88 said:


> Speaking of the harmony 880 I have one currently Love it) if I buy another one for the bedroom do I setup a new account number and list the equipment or can I use the same account and just name the second harmony Remote 2?


I created a different account for my second (and third) Harmony 880's. I just added a "1" to the end of my user name and kept the same password. That way it's easy to swap between the two accounts. I had to add a "3" to the name on the third account because somebody apparently took my user name, followed by a "2" sometime between buying the second & third remote.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I recently got the 880 from Dell for the $119 deal, but have to say I am not happy with it. I find the trick-play buttons are just in the wrong position for me, so I went back to my TC30. 

I'm really hoping Logitech introduces a new self-branded Harmony variant of the TC30 at CES 2008, but adds dedicated color buttons for the US market ...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sean10780 said:


> 880 deal on amazon $129
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-Advanced-Universal-Control/dp/B00093IIRA/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1197396581&sr=8-1


You can also get a 10% rebate (for any Harmony remote) HERE, so the final price will be $117


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> You can also get a 10% rebate (for any Harmony remote) HERE, so the final price will be $117


Edit 2: What he said.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike,

As your edit states, the rebate I linked to is in fact for Harmony remotes and you don't need to buy 2.

You might want to edit your post a bit more to reflect that. Some members might not get past your bold, colorful text claiming the rebate isn't good and wont' see your edit at the bottom.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm lost. I go to the page that says that there is a 10% rebate on Harmony Remotes. But when I click on "Offers" that rebate is not shown. All I see are the "Take 10% Off when you buy two or more Logitech® products!*", "Take 10% Off Pure-Fi Anywhere™ Compact Speakers when you buy an iPod®!", "Free Harmony® RF Wireless Extender when you buy a Harmony® 1000 Advanced Universal Remote and a plasma screen TV!" and "Take 10% Off any Logitech® gaming product when you buy any PC or Console Game!" offers.

Where is the rebate for the Harmony remote?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

You have to enter their contest:

*This holiday season, Logitech is giving you the chance to win a bundle of prizes instantly. Enter daily for a chance to win!

Just for entering, you'll receive a 10% off rebate on any Harmony® Advanced Universal Remote! (Limit one rebate per person.)*


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> You have to enter their contest:
> 
> *This holiday season, Logitech is giving you the chance to win a bundle of prizes instantly. Enter daily for a chance to win!
> 
> Just for entering, you'll receive a 10% off rebate on any Harmony® Advanced Universal Remote! (Limit one rebate per person.)*


I did enter their contest. What the instructions didn't say was that, upon entering the contest, they will automatically e-mail the rebate form to you. Before returning here, I checked my e-mail and found the rebate form. The rebate form is not available as a download, as the other rebates that they are offering on the same page are.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

If you guys can afford an 890 get it!
I had an 880 and returned it after 3 weeks for a 890.
They may look the same but the remotes are made from two different cuts.

880 vs 890 in order of importance.

1) 890 had about twice the IR range of the 880. With the 880 I had to point it slightly downward and use the left side of the remote at distances greater than 10ft. With the 890 it worked perfecty at 15 ft no matter what angle I pointed it at. (This is using IR only)

2) The RF ability alone is worth the extra cash. I am not interested in using my remote in another room or anything like that, what I use the RF for is to setup a system that allows me to use the remote no matter how it is orientated, even if its under a blanket or whatever, basicaly I now get 100% reliable button responses no matter how I hold the remote or where it is located.

3) The tilt sensor in the 880 is messed up, it only works sometimes. In the 890 it works perfectly.

4) The 880 has been known to have a charger cradle problem, the 890 has never had the problem.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

pfueri said:


> I bought the Harmony 1000 at amazon for 299 i look everywhere locally and it was 499 I think I got a great deal and it work great it was the last part of my home theater.Ithink you will like it.you can program a custome button to do many commands with one press of a button.like when directv changed the yellow to do list button.It take's six button presses on the directv remote for the to do list.with harmony only one button press.the screen is easy to see and use.


thanks for the info. it just arrived yesterday and really looking forward to setting it up! i'm glad i got this over the 890


----------



## res0319h (Dec 7, 2007)

Unless you really like being an early adopter of new gadgets - and many of us here do - be prepared for a LOT of frustration with the 1000.

It is sexy, sleek and its LCD is gorgeous! 

Unfortunately, Logiitech has a few kinks in the software that programs the 1000. Disappearing buttons ... tivo buttons show up for an hr2x ... different buttons after each tweak some of which do not work or apply to your setup.

Unless these issues do not put your buns in a twither I advise waiting for a few more months until Logitech gets everything worked out for the 1000. They will! Just not today.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

res0319h said:


> Unless you really like being an early adopter of new gadgets - and many of us here do - be prepared for a LOT of frustration with the 1000.
> 
> It is sexy, sleek and its LCD is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


i hear ya. but with the amazon rebate making the RF essentially free, and $299 price, i had to get that sexy beast now.  i'm prepared for some issues, but also heard (supposedly) a major update is coming eary 08. so i'm happy. i'll keep ya posted though.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I recently got the 880 from Dell for the $119 deal, but have to say I am not happy with it. I find the trick-play buttons are just in the wrong position for me, so I went back to my TC30.
> 
> I'm really hoping Logitech introduces a new self-branded Harmony variant of the TC30 at CES 2008, but adds dedicated color buttons for the US market ...


Drew, what I did with my 880 is remapped the "skip" and "replay" buttons to the "up" and "down" arrow keys right below direction arrows/select button. Feels really good to me as I don't have to move my thumb much to use them. Try that and see if it works better for you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> Drew, what I did with my 880 is remapped the "skip" and "replay" buttons to the "up" and "down" arrow keys right below direction arrows/select button. Feels really good to me as I don't have to move my thumb much to use them. Try that and see if it works better for you.


Thanks ... I'll try it ...


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

I currently use a couple Harmony 880's. I bought mine when they first came out at almost $250 each so the deals you guys are getting recently are super. 

I have been struggling within myself to buy the new Harmony 1000 but had only seen it at Best buy and Circuit City for the $499 price. The 880's work great so I had really decided to just wait on the 1000 due to the $500 tag.

My wife wanted to get it for me for Christmas but she not real computer savy as far as shopping (thank God) and we live 50 miles from our local Best Buy which makes internet ordering much easier. Since she wasnt sure how to do it she broke down and asked me to order today. I quickly ran a search on my favorite information forum (DBStalk.. ) for the 1000 model and found this thread, read about the Amazon deal with the extender so I just ordered both and they will be here Wednesday. 

Thanks for all the price posts and watching on this item guys. It just saved me a couple hundred bucks. I cant wait to set it up now and looking forward to the new software upgrade in January...

edit to add: I also received the 10 % email rebate from from Logitech so the remote alone will only cost me $261.....What a great deal !

Merry Christmas everyone !


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

Harmony 880 is $129 on amazon right now. New, no shipping or tax. Dell is back up to $199.

Others are in the $150 ballpark. I just ordered my 3d 880. Personally, I think this remote is fantastic, but I think that has a lot to do with the fact that I have had one for a very long time and the form factor is quite similar to the TiVo 'peanut' remote that I have grown accustomed to. (I am not complaining, but have never quite gotten the hang of the tivo to DTV trickplay conversion, old dog issue perhaps) So, this remote seems intuitive to me, and that's really what it's all about if you ask me.

That's why there are so many products out there, we all have different needs and preferences. I love how easy it is for me to change my Harmony around from the office and just sync it up later...once it's set up - it's near bulletproof and my mother-in-law can use it.


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> Speaking of the harmony 880 I have one currently Love it) if I buy another one for the bedroom do I setup a new account number and list the equipment or can I use the same account and just name the second harmony Remote 2?


The absolute easiest way to do this is to take your current remote and remove the battery. Write down the info PID # and S/N, I believe. Call Logitech tech support and give them your login id and password. They will create a new login for you: login_clone and provide you with the password. You login that way, connect your new remote and update it. Viola! You now have two remotes with identical programs.

By doing it this way, you can go in and change the individual devices for the new remote (to reflect different equipment in another room) and update your activities, etc. You don't have to go through and reinvent the wheel, the wheel you invented long ago is already there.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

GirkMonster said:


> Harmony 880 is $129 on amazon right now.


Been going on since post #112. There's also an additional rebate in post #116.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

GirkMonster said:


> Harmony 880 is $129 on amazon right now. New, no shipping or tax. Dell is back up to $199.
> 
> Others are in the $150 ballpark. I just ordered my 3d 880. Personally, I think this remote is fantastic, but I think that has a lot to do with the fact that I have had one for a very long time and the form factor is quite similar to the TiVo 'peanut' remote that I have grown accustomed to. (I am not complaining, but have never quite gotten the hang of the tivo to DTV trickplay conversion, old dog issue perhaps) So, this remote seems intuitive to me, and that's really what it's all about if you ask me.
> 
> That's why there are so many products out there, we all have different needs and preferences. I love how easy it is for me to change my Harmony around from the office and just sync it up later...once it's set up - it's near bulletproof and my mother-in-law can use it.


I've got a new-in-box 880, unopened, if anyone's interested. Price is $120 + shipping, which will run around $10 tops, most likely. FWIW, 100% positive feedback on ebay and PayPal if anyone was worried. PM me for info.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

GirkMonster said:


> Call Logitech tech support and give them your login id and password. They will create a new login for you: login_clone and provide you with the password. You login that way, connect your new remote and update it. Viola! You now have two remotes with identical programs.


Exactly. I named my cloned accounts suffixed with -UP -DOWN and -BR for upstairs, downstairs and bedroom.
The only downside of this is that waiting on hold for the support person can sometimes take longer than setting up the remote from scratch.

ApK


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Just got my first Harmony yesterday (ordered the 880) and man it's really awesome.

Stew - I tried that rebate "game" and never got the rebate in my email.. is it still going on?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Scott,

If you want to shoot me your Email address, I'll send you the pdf that I have.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Try this Scott.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There's also another $50 Harmony rebate currently. However, you have to purchase the remote from Amazon between 12/25 - 12/31 AND purchase another electronics device priced $100 or more within 6 weeks (either way). Then you can get a $50 rebate.

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/00/00/01/06/13/31/106133170._V1370662_.pdf


----------



## webbuzz (Jan 24, 2007)

I have had 3 Harmony remotes, first an 880 that quit charging, had it replaced with another 880. Then when the 2nd 880 died I purchased the 890.

It was a great remote, I used both RF & IR with it. Then it suffered the same charging issues after 1 year of use. Logitech has great products, IMHO, the quality across the board has been put in the backseat..

I am thinking about getting one of these http://www.ricavisionplix.com/VAVE100_Universal_Remote_Control_p/vave100.htm

But, I want to wait and see what the GUI/programming is like first.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> There's also another $50 Harmony rebate currently. However, you have to purchase the remote from Amazon between 12/25 - 12/31 AND purchase another electronics device priced $100 or more within 6 weeks (either way). Then you can get a $50 rebate.
> 
> http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/00/00/01/06/13/31/106133170._V1370662_.pdf


I'm gonna ask a stupid question and I realize it ahead of time...:lol: I just bought a new LCD TV from Amazon last night. I trust that would count as "another electronics device" purchase, correct?!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It should, DC.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> It should, DC.


I see they are $144 on a Hot Deal at Amazon. My wallet will hurt but I think Im going to replace my xBox model to prep for the new TV. What the hell, eh?!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> I'm gonna ask a stupid question and I realize it ahead of time...:lol: I just bought a new LCD TV from Amazon last night. I trust that would count as "another electronics device" purchase, correct?!!


Yes, it's my understanding (members on other forums have contact the rebate company directly and asked this question), that that would qualify.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well I bit the bullet on it. Replacing my xBox 360 remote with the 880. Thanks again for posting that .pdf!!


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Stew, thanks! I ended up trying the "game" again and used my gmail this time and got it.. wonder if my spam filter killed it 

We're thinking of getting a Nikon D40 camera from Amazon, so whee, another $50!


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

CC has the Harmony 550 on sale for $79.99 starting today. Thinking of getting one to use with my H20 setup in the basement.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

According to discussions in other forums, the $100 "electronic device" can be anything from Amazon's "Electronics" section. Purchases do have to be made from Amazon. Presumably this does not include 3rd party sellers on Amazon.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> According to discussions in other forums, the $100 "electronic device" can be anything from Amazon's "Electronics" section. Purchases do have to be made from Amazon. Presumably this does not include 3rd party sellers on Amazon.


Good thing I got the TV via Amazon as seller and not 3rd party. Did that to save S&H...oh and taxes.....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Good thing I got the TV via Amazon as seller and not 3rd party. Did that to save S&H...oh and taxes.....


Side Note: Depending on where you live, you may not be "saving" anything on taxes. New York State, for example, requires taxpayers to report "unpaid" sales tax on state returns. NYS also has agreements with credit card companies and large online retailers to look for out-of-state purchases that were shipped into NY where sales tax was not charged. In the event you don't pay sales tax on a web transaction and don't report it on your tax return, in NY's efforts to step up enforcement, its taxpayers may get audited.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Just another reason why I'm glad I don't live in that overtaxing, confiscatory state. 

(Not that the most corrupt and very, very blue state of Illinois is tremendously better.)


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> There's also another $50 Harmony rebate currently. However, you have to purchase the remote from Amazon between 12/25 - 12/31 AND purchase another electronics device priced $100 or more within 6 weeks (either way). Then you can get a $50 rebate.
> 
> http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/00/00/01/06/13/31/106133170._V1370662_.pdf


Thanks for this heads-up, Stew. I just ordered a Nikon D40 camera, so wheee, another $50!


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

880 at Dell for $129

http://niftyness.com/nndd/talkback.asp?from=RSSFeed&newsID=EEAAyFylVkQFwkUQEP


----------



## MikeJW (Aug 17, 2006)

> 880 at Dell for $129


Also, besides the $129 Harmony 880 price at Dell, you can use one of those $25 off coupon codes that are floating around everywhere (ebay,etc). I did this last night and bought the Harmony 880 from Dell for $ 104 total. Great deal.


----------



## ShaneHD (Aug 14, 2007)

Harmony 520 new from Sears for $59:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...harmony+520&sLevel=0&sid=I0084400010000100383

I think you might be able to PM it at CC for an additional 10% off (if the store has it in stock).


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

ShaneHD said:


> Harmony 520 new from Sears for $59:
> 
> http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...harmony+520&sLevel=0&sid=I0084400010000100383
> 
> I think you might be able to PM it at CC for an additional 10% off (if the store has it in stock).


You can have mine for 25. It's a *BRUTAL* remote. Small buttons, lousy balance and the soft rubber buttons take 2 or 3 presses sometime.

I'm looking at a new Harmony One for our second system, as it looks even better than our 880.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/3898&cl=us,en?WT.ac=mb|3850|hp

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/06/logitech-harmony-one-gets-reviewed/

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2704,2243870,00.asp


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BK EH said:


> You can have mine for 25. It's a *BRUTAL* remote. Small buttons, lousy balance and the soft rubber buttons take 2 or 3 presses sometime.
> 
> I'm looking at a new Harmony One for our second system, as it looks even better than our 880.
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/3898&cl=us,en?WT.ac=mb|3850|hp
> ...


 We've got a discussion thread on the new Harmony One in the Gadgets forum...

*Harmony Introduces new remote at CES 2008: Harmony One*


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

MikeJW said:


> Also, besides the $129 Harmony 880 price at Dell, you can use one of those $25 off coupon codes that are floating around everywhere (ebay,etc). I did this last night and bought the Harmony 880 from Dell for $ 104 total. Great deal.


Floating around where? If one has to buy a coupon from ebay, it might not be worth it.


----------



## ultrav23 (Dec 23, 2007)

Save your money and get the One For All URC-9910 RF/IR learning and upgradeable remote for ~$30. Can do everything the Harmony remotes do for a fraction of the price and much more reliable. Just my thoughts!


----------



## MikeJW (Aug 17, 2006)

> Floating around where? If one has to buy a coupon from ebay, it might not be worth it.


Ebay had the $25 off coupons for $1 or you can check the coupon board at slickdeals.net. that's where I found my coupon code for free.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

ultrav23 said:


> Save your money and get the One For All URC-9910 RF/IR learning and upgradeable remote for ~$30. Can do everything the Harmony remotes do for a fraction of the price and much more reliable. Just my thoughts!


Interesting remote. I'd rather have my Harmony though. Programming macros on an OFA to do what Harmony's do on their own (in activities) is a pain in the butt. I had a couple of OFA's previously, and didn't care for them. A bit of time to program macros, and then to get something the remote didn't support......Threw it away. :nono2:

Seriously, if you have never used a Harmony, then you don't understand exactly what they do and how well they work. Even the cheapest ones work amazingly well, and are worth every cent.

I may recommend that OFA remote to a friend who doesn't want to spend the cake on a Harmony though. 

BTW, welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazon has refurb 659's for $49 and free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1199759737&sr=8-5

My order says it will ship Feb 4th but Amazon usually beats their own estimates. Anyway, at this price I can wait a few weeks.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Amazon has refurb 659's for $49 and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1199759737&sr=8-5
> 
> My order says it will ship Feb 4th but Amazon usually beats their own estimates. Anyway, at this price I can wait a few weeks.


I'm not too familiar with these types of universal remotes so I was wondering if this easily controls all of the HR20 functions and has codes for TVs/HT Receivers built within the last 2 years or so?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not too familiar with these types of universal remotes so I was wondering if this easily controls all of the HR20 functions and has codes for TVs/HT Receivers built within the last 2 years or so?


Yes and Yes.

The remotes are programmed via a perpetually updated online user interface. Literally the code library is constantly being updated as products are released; thus making products like these being outdated a thing of the past.

Furthermore, the remote setup is not only IR library code based, but it incorporates learning abilities as well.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not too familiar with these types of universal remotes so I was wondering if this easily controls all of the HR20 functions


Yes



> and has codes for TVs/HT Receivers built within the last 2 years or so?


Effectively yes. See post above.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I was encouraged to keep up a PR campaign for color buttons, so here are some new mock-ups for what I'd like to see Harmony offer U.S. customers who want them ...

I noticed there is space directly below the LCD, so that may be where Harmony puts the color buttons for the international customers:








My preference, though, would be to have the color keys directly above the D-Pad, as shown in the 2nd mock-up:








I hope Harmony's listening!


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I was encouraged to keep up a PR campaign for color buttons, so here are some new mock-ups for what I'd like to see Harmony offer U.S. customers who want them ...
> 
> I noticed there is space directly below the LCD, so that may be where Harmony puts the color buttons for the international customers:


Wow. Nice mock-up. You do seem to have a little free time on your hands, no? :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Pinion413 said:


> Wow. Nice mock-up. You do seem to have a little free time on your hands, no? :lol:


Woops! I just realized that I posted this in the WRONG thread! 

My post was supposed to be in the dedicated "Harmony One" thread! Woops!


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> 880 at Dell for $129
> 
> http://niftyness.com/nndd/talkback.asp?from=RSSFeed&newsID=EEAAyFylVkQFwkUQEP


That's a great deal! I'm itching to get this one after my neighbor just did.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

MikeJW said:


> Ebay had the $25 off coupons for $1 or you can check the coupon board at slickdeals.net. that's where I found my coupon code for free.


I just checked the one at slickdeals and it's expired. Maybe they will put up a new one soon. Couldn't find one on Ebay.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Woops! I just realized that I posted this in the WRONG thread!
> 
> My post was supposed to be in the dedicated "Harmony One" thread! Woops!


add another "woops"...you STILL have not posted it in the Harmony One thread


----------



## mark4mich (Sep 28, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Amazon has refurb 659's for $49 and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1199759737&sr=8-5
> 
> My order says it will ship Feb 4th but Amazon usually beats their own estimates. Anyway, at this price I can wait a few weeks.


What do you guys think of the 659? Thats sure tempting at that price.


----------



## mark4mich (Sep 28, 2007)

Never mind. It is now unavailable.


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

The reason the 880 US & Europe/Asia works is because they simply replaced the functionality of existing hard buttons. I noticed that you have stretched this remote in order to insert the colored buttons in both locations. In the age of mass production, that ain't gonna fly, because would now they have to ramp up another fabrication process.

I don't see that happening.



Drew2k said:


> I was encouraged to keep up a PR campaign for color buttons, so here are some new mock-ups for what I'd like to see Harmony offer U.S. customers who want them ...
> 
> I noticed there is space directly below the LCD, so that may be where Harmony puts the color buttons for the international customers:
> 
> ...


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

If the new harmony remote had those buttons and was RF, my order would have already been placed.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Now even I can see that without my glasses....


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> Now even I can see that without my glasses....


Me too, nice photos eh?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

anubys said:


> add another "woops"...you STILL have not posted it in the Harmony One thread


But Spartanstew will yell at me!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BK EH said:


> The reason the 880 US & Europe/Asia works is because they simply replaced the functionality of existing hard buttons. I noticed that you have stretched this remote in order to insert the colored buttons in both locations.


Actually, I didn't alter the remote at all in the first photo, other than to add the color buttons. Compare it to the original ... there is space below the LCD, so all I did was put the color buttons there.

In the second photo, I did say that this is how my ideal remote would look, with the color buttons directly above the D-pad. I did alter this remote by sliding the top grouping of keys closer to the LCD, but that's the only change and the overall length didn't change. of course I don't expect to see the remote in photo 2, but I wouldn't be surprised to see an actual remote similar to the one I mocked-up in the first photo ... after all, they left that space there, and to me it just seems to be the natural space for the teletext keys on international versions.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> But Spartanstew will yell at me!


I've been waiting 12 hours for that response.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I've been waiting 12 hours for that response.


I aim to please! :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I would love for Harmony to get together with D* and come out with an RF remote that would work in the RF mode with the HR's.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> 880 at Dell for $129
> 
> http://niftyness.com/nndd/talkback.asp?from=RSSFeed&newsID=EEAAyFylVkQFwkUQEP


It's back to $199 
I might have to go for the 670......it's a lot more reasonably priced when there are no deals on the 880. Unless I snipe one on Ebay, but it's very popular, so everyone is thinking that.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

ACILLATEM said:


> It's back to $199


$149 here.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Still too much for a remote control. For me anyway.


----------



## craig001 (Dec 27, 2006)

I paid $105 shipped for my Harmony 880 a while back. It's a refurb from J&R through Amazon.com. It's really nice and one you get it programmed a real joy to use. 

I wanted it since the D*TV remote only partially controlled my Sony Bravia and I was unable to get a code that worked on my Toshiba HD-DVD.

For the persojn wants RF capability on the Harmony series, IIRC the 890 is RF capabale and I think that the 1000 may be as well.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

craig001 said:


> For the persojn wants RF capability on the Harmony series, IIRC the 890 is RF capabale and I think that the 1000 may be as well.


They want the remote to be able to use RF to control the HR20 directly, instead of having to translate it to IR the way the 890 and 1000 do.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

craig001 said:


> I paid $105 shipped for my Harmony 880 a while back. It's a refurb from J&R through Amazon.com. It's really nice and one you get it programmed a real joy to use.


Yeah, If I could get it for a little over $100, I'd go for it. I missed the Dell $129 deal by a day. I can't even find a deal like you got on a refurb. Considering the fact that I'm not crazy about how close together some of the buttons are on the 880, and the fact that I have large fingers, without a really good deal, I'll most likely order(and be happy with) the 670. I like the looks of the 720 also, but it's a bit pricey too.


----------



## sheureka (Dec 23, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> To bjlc:
> I'm not one to play the handicap card, but I will for the 880 lol.


Another crip here - I even use mine to control my Roomba vacuum. - sheureka


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Harmony 890 for $180 after coupon and 10% rebate at Amazon (and free shipping).

Amazon has it for $300.

Add to cart and enter coupon BNXVL3GI, which takes another $100 off. New total= $200.

Select free shipping.

Enter this Logitech contest, and you'll receive a rebate form instantly in your Email for 10% off.

Final price: $180


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> It's back to $199
> I might have to go for the 670......it's a lot more reasonably priced when there are no deals on the 880. Unless I snipe one on Ebay, but it's very popular, so everyone is thinking that.


The 670 is garbage. the 880 is the only way to go. The 670 is a wannabe remote. The 880 simply controls everything better and is more friendly to use.

I have a lesser harmony than the 880 in my bedroom and hate it.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Sneezy said:


> The 670 is garbage. the 880 is the only way to go.


That's just your opinion. My neighbor bought the 880 and told me how awesome it is, and I went to his house to see it, because I was considering buying it after all I have heard here, and the buttons on that remote would drive me up a wall. I'm glad I saw it in person before ordering one, because I would have sent it back. I just got the 720 on Ebay, and just put it back on Ebay for the same reason..........hate the buttons.If I don't find a deal on the MX-900, I'm going to get the 670. Plenty of people here are very happy with it. It's all very subjective, not that one is "garbage" compared to another.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Picked up a Harmony One today (programming it right now).

Got it from Best Buy. Bought a $40 Sonus CC100 charging dock which qualified for 40% off Harmony Remotes. Bought the One for $249 - $100 = $149!!! Couldn't beat that right now!

I added the color buttons to the touch screen and am good to go.

Chris


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sneezy said:


> The 670 is garbage. the 880 is the only way to go. The 670 is a wannabe remote. The 880 simply controls everything better and is more friendly to use.
> 
> I have a lesser harmony than the 880 in my bedroom and hate it.


Simply ridiculous.

I have both remotes. The 670 is used in the living room for every day use because it's the better of the two IMO. The buttons have a much better feel to them and it's laid out better.

We use the 880 in the home theater, mainly because I like the way it lights up when I pick it up. Since it's always pitch black in there that's a nice feature.

To say that either one is garbage or that one controls everything better (the functionality is basically the same), is utter nonsense.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BudShark said:


> Picked up a Harmony One today (programming it right now).


Didn't even know they were available yet. You'll have to give us a users report, especially if you've used any other Harmony's. Just going by the specs from CES, I couldn't really see anything that would make me want to upgrade either of my other remotes to this one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris / BudShark posted some comments in the Harmony One thread about his new remote: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1417227&postcount=51


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Harmony 890 for $180 after coupon and 10% rebate at Amazon (and free shipping).
> 
> Amazon has it for $300.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have been wanting this for a while to replace my 880. I have my Tivo & HR20 behind a cabinet with a screen like surface and getting the reception through is sometimes a nightmare. Most times I just open the door to get better reception. Not after I get this remote!

My OTD price from Amazon is $185 and then I did the Logitech game, so I should get a 10% rebate on top of that, this one hell of a deal. Thanks!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

NickD said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been wanting this for a while to replace my 880. I have my Tivo & HR20 behind a cabinet with a screen like surface and getting the reception through is sometimes a nightmare. Most times I just open the door to get better reception. Not after I get this remote!
> 
> My OTD price from Amazon is $185 and then I did the Logitech game, so I should get a 10% rebate on top of that, this one hell of a deal. Thanks!


You're welcome. Yes, it looks like Amazon dropped the price another $15. Wouldn't think this will last for much longer.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Harmony 520 for $59.99 at Sears, through Feb 2nd.

www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_05750015000P?keyword=harmony+520&sLevel=0


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Harmony 520 for $59.99 at Sears, through Feb 2nd.
> 
> www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_05750015000P?keyword=harmony+520&sLevel=0


You can have mine for 25. It's a *BRUTAL* remote. Small buttons, lousy balance and the soft rubber buttons take 2 or 3 presses sometime.

:sure:


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

BK EH said:


> Small buttons, lousy balance and the soft rubber buttons[/URL]


Same reasons I'm not crazy about the 720 I just got on Ebay. It's right back on Ebay. I'll either get the 670, or just hold out until I see the Harmony One for under $200. I'd jump on that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazon has the refurb 659 on sale again at $49.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1201705378&sr=8-2


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

If anyone stumbles upon a coupon code or promotion for the Harmony One remote, please post it! Amazon has it now for 246.22, but I'm hoping to get it for under 200, with any luck.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Amazon has the refurb 659 on sale again at $49.99.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1201705378&sr=8-2


Damn, I wish I had seen that the other day. Although I am not too unhappy, I just bought a brand new 628 for $60 with shipping from eBay. I have a 680 for downstairs and love it.


----------



## billfx (Sep 27, 2002)

After reading this thread, I still not sure whats best, the 1000, 1, or 880??:eek2:


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm selling a like brand new Harmony 670 remote. (Yes I've used the remote for about 2 months) Unfortunately, I'm missing the cd(you are able to download the softwear from Logitech's website), its also missing the box, but comes with the usb cable. If anyone is interested send me a message.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

billfx said:


> After reading this thread, I still not sure whats best, the 1000, 1, or 880??:eek2:


Personally, I would take the 1000 out of the running. That remote is impractical as far as I'm concerned. I've had an 880 for more than 2 years now, so I'm very used to it. The One could be better than the 880, but I'd actually have to use it before I make that decision.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> Personally, I would take the 1000 out of the running. That remote is impractical as far as I'm concerned. I've had an 880 for more than 2 years now, so I'm very used to it. The One could be better than the 880, but I'd actually have to use it before I make that decision.


I agree. All touchscreen remotes are not practical. You have to look at it to make ANY adjustment (change channel, play, slo-mo, etc) and the backlight becomes distracting. I had the old Sony RV-2100 and it never caught on in my house.

As far as the One vs. 880... One One One One One One... Go ahead Jeremy... give it a try! Cmon... you know you want to! :grin:

Chris


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BudShark said:


> As far as the One vs. 880... One One One One One One... Go ahead Jeremy... give it a try! Cmon... you know you want to! :grin:


Oh, I want to. That's not the problem. I just bought another brand new 880 a few weeks before the One was announced though.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

ACILLATEM said:


> If anyone stumbles upon a coupon code or promotion for the Harmony One remote, please post it! Amazon has it now for 246.22, but I'm hoping to get it for under 200, with any luck.


Several people on slickdeals.net are reporting getting Harmony One's at Circuit City today for $149. It's apparently a price mistake, since CC currently has the 880 on sale for that price, so YMMV, although the reports are from all around the country. Also, the One is so new that many CC stores may not have it in stock yet. One person reported a Las Vegas CC told them it wasn't in stock but they could buy it for $149 and get it when it came in. If you're hot for a One it should be worth a drive to your local CC. It's not listed in the CC online inventory. I would advise moving fast, since price mistakes like this one are generally caught fairly quickly once word spreads on the Net.

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=193408&t=735050


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I was going to post what Bob above me posted, if you can find a harmony one at a circuit city it will ring up for 149 bucks.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Several people on slickdeals.net are reporting getting Harmony One's at Circuit City today for $149. It's apparently a price mistake, since CC currently has the 880 on sale for that price, so YMMV, although the reports are from all around the country. Also, the One is so new that many CC stores may not have it in stock yet. One person reported a Las Vegas CC told them it wasn't in stock but they could buy it for $149 and get it when it came in. If you're hot for a One it should be worth a drive to your local CC. It's not listed in the CC online inventory. I would advise moving fast, since price mistakes like this one are generally caught fairly quickly once word spreads on the Net.
> 
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=193408&t=735050


Thanks!Called the closest one to me, and they don't stock it. May drive there tomorrow to see if I can buy it, and get it later, like the person ion Vegas.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

darn...they didn't have it at my local CC


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

ACILLATEM said:


> Thanks!Called the closest one to me, and they don't stock it. May drive there tomorrow to see if I can buy it, and get it later, like the person ion Vegas.


According to many reports, it's not listed in their computer system as a "Harmony One". They have it as "Universal Remote". The SKU is HAM 915000035. I would recommend going to CC and having them check that SKU.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

California King said:


> darn...they didn't have it at my local CC


I tried Santa Rosa.............surprised yours doesn't have it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like CC finally woke up and realized the price mistake. The deal is reported dead pretty much everywhere and the price is back up to $249.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Looks like CC finally woke up and realized the price mistake. The deal is reported dead pretty much everywhere and the price is back up to $249.


You can pick them up on Ebay right now for right around $200, or just slightly under if you're patient and careful. I haven't got one yet, because I either have to get real lucky and get a good deal, or I may still get the 670. Just sold my 720 on Ebay, and I don't like the 880 at all, so it's down to the One or the 670. I think there will be some decent deals soon on the One, in my opinion. 200 or a little under.


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Any deals on Harmony 1000? Everywhere I look, they're all around $399.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, I wanted that Harmony One remote, but I refuse to pay more than $150 for it!


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Honestly, I'm satisfied with the D* remote. All my theatre components are fully functional on it, even though a Harmony 1000 would be nice to have.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

California King said:


> Man, I wanted that Harmony One remote, but I refuse to pay more than $150 for it!


That's pretty much how I feel. I'd pay a little more than 150, but not much. It's impossible to score one that low on Ebay right now,as they are in big demand.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

EXTREMUM said:


> Honestly, I'm satisfied with the D* remote. All my theatre components are fully functional on it


No offense, but you must not have much of a "theatre" if the DirecTV remote can control everything fully. The DirecTV remote can't even handle all of the components in my living room.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's yet one more deal. Harmony 890 for $199 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harm...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1202137515&sr=8-1

The price shows as $299. During checkout use the coupon code BNXVL3GI and it will take $100 off. Put it in the box under "promotional claim codes". It's a one time usage per person code - meaning anyone can use it once but the same person can't use it again on Amazon.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I just came back from the Circuit City in Santa Rosa, where I just ordered 2 Harmony One remotes that will be sent directly to my house, and I paid 307.06 for 2, after the 149.99 for each, and this coupon http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v325/xatom71/coupon.png

So anyone that is not finding them in the store, go to the customer service counter, make sure they are 149.99, and then have them order them for you, and they can have them shipped from the online warehouse. That's what the guy did for me anyway. I'm kicking myself for not ordering 5 of them, and selling 4 on Ebay, but oh well, I'll sell one and mine will be a great deal!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> No offense, but you must not have much of a "theatre" if the DirecTV remote can control everything fully. The DirecTV remote can't even handle all of the components in my living room.


Agreed. It can't handle the theater, the living room or the equipment in my kids play room (but does fine in the office and master bedroom).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Amazon has the 880 for $149 HERE, with free shipping.

Enter code GXWCVCLQ at checkout for an additional $50 off, making it $99 total.

Better hurry.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Refurbished 659 at Amazon for $39.99.


----------



## carnage (Dec 2, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Amazon has the 880 for $149 HERE, with free shipping.
> 
> Enter code GXWCVCLQ at checkout for an additional $50 off, making it $99 total.
> 
> Better hurry.


Thanks for posting this. I have been waiting for a deal that I could get one under $100 so I purchased this morning. Code still worked. For at least one day, this Buckeye is saluting a Spartan!


----------



## TProfit (Feb 18, 2008)

That Amazon deal on the 880 is pretty sweet but I need a remote with RF capabilities. Anyone have any deals on an 890?


----------



## mark4mich (Sep 28, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Amazon has the 880 for $149 HERE, with free shipping.
> 
> Enter code GXWCVCLQ at checkout for an additional $50 off, making it $99 total.
> 
> Better hurry.


Wolverine here and I got one.
Thanks "little brother".
Go Blue


----------



## Legion455 (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had quite a few different models of the Harmony remotes, and I gotta say, .. the ONE that I purchased last week, ... is the best remote I've ever had! 
$199 from an eBay seller.

Allen

PS ... matter of fact, I don't need my 880 anymore, ... so if anyone is looking for a deal on a nice remote ... here it is ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=61323&item=220209825170


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Interesting. I've read many comments from people that they didn't like the Harmony ONE as much as their 880s or 890s, mainly because the new display has fewer slots or options than the 880 does. Is this true? Also, why do you like the ONE better than the 880? Just curious.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of discussion about the Harmony One in this thread:

Harmony Introduces new remote at CES 2008: Harmony One


----------



## Legion455 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Interesting. I've read many comments from people that they didn't like the Harmony ONE as much as their 880s or 890s, mainly because the new display has fewer slots or options than the 880 does. Is this true? Also, why do you like the ONE better than the 880? Just curious.


I like the ONE, ... much better than my ol 880...
I like the touch screen, ... and although the main "activity screen" only has room for 3 activities, .. you can press the right arrow / left arrow to see more.
Plus I like the larger touch Icons for Favorites (24 programmable), as well as the much much better placement (and larger size) of the hard buttons.

big improvement..... now back "on topic" 

Allen


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------

